# running costs ish?



## 2dogs

just a general question, average 3500kg van, loaded to weight limit,
what would I realistically expect MPG?

also tax? 

and insurance, I am the younger  of 2, being  48, 25 years with no claims?

I know these are a bit theoretical but in general terms please.

Cheers
2dogs


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

Our cheyenne 21 - 24 mpg

Insurance wifes name two other drivers one 25 year old £400 inc european breakdown

Just wife and i to drive £280 inc b/down cover

mpg depends o your vehicle. Ours 2.8 jtd year 2005 13 k miles


dave p


----------



## GEMMY

20-28mpg,
£185
£300-500 dependent on value and where you live.

tony


----------



## framptoncottrell

I agree with GEMMY on the three basic figures.

I've always been a finance freak and have kept a record of the running costs of all my cars/motorhome for well over 20 years.

My 3 year old Morello on a 2006 Fiat Ducato (old model) with 2.8 diesel engine is costing about 70p per mile to run, using all the bits and pieces recommended by the AA (diesel, tax, insurance, servicing, repairs, depreciation and so on).

For comparison, my 7 year old Honda Civic is costing about 30p per mile, which is much the same as its predecessor, an 8 year old SAAB 9000, was costing in 2002.

Dr (musical, not medical) Roy


----------



## RichardnGill

Mpg will depend much on body type but some where around 25ish is a good guide, but from 20 to 32 is the normal range for most vans 

Tax is £185 for 3,500kgs

Insurance depending on cover and vehicle value will be approx£400ish. 

Richard.


----------



## Lambo

Hi, we are averaging around 35 mpg in our 2.3 Fiat based Trigano Tribute (old model) and pay around£150 for insurance with Saga, though they only insure over fifties I think, cheers, Paul.


----------



## orian

Lambo said:


> Hi, we are averaging around 35 mpg in our 2.3 Fiat based Trigano Tribute (old model) and pay around£150 for insurance with Saga, though they only insure over fifties I think, cheers, Paul.


Hi Lambo,
I was interested to read your mpg. Is this taken from the dashboard display or was it calculated full tank to full tank?
My 2.2 TD 100 bhp shows over 36 mpg on the dashboard but in reality it is achieving only 31.5 mpg ( it has only done 7500 miles).


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

I don`t trust fuel cosumption on dash computers

My mercedes is more economocal than wifes clio until i fill it up

Dave p


----------



## Steamdrivenandy

Our Mk6 125PS Transit PVC averaged 28 mpg, insurance is about £300 with full NCB via Caravan Club, VED appears to have increased to £190 (I've just rec'd the renewal notice).

And for someone with a user name like the OP here's a picture for you.

SDA


----------



## Lambo

Orian, that's a tank to tank reading, the old model Ducato 2.3 doesn't have a dashboard computer.
Interestingly, we have in the past, averaged 43 on one occasion. The 35 mpg figure is the most recent reading from a 2500 mile trip to France.
In the winter time, ie realy cold engine/more viscous engine/gearbox oil etc, on a mix of shorter runs and the odd 120 miler, we mostly average around 33 mpg.
On this same theme, our Fabia tdi averages 64 in the summer and 56 ish in the winter, though this is the dash computer reading, cheers for now, Paul.


----------



## orian

Lambo said:


> Orian, that's a tank to tank reading, the old model Ducato 2.3 doesn't have a dashboard computer.
> Interestingly, we have in the past, averaged 43 on one occasion. The 35 mpg figure is the most recent reading from a 2500 mile trip to France.
> In the winter time, ie realy cold engine/more viscous engine/gearbox oil etc, on a mix of shorter runs and the odd 120 miler, we mostly average around 33 mpg.
> On this same theme, our Fabia tdi averages 64 in the summer and 56 ish in the winter, though this is the dash computer reading, cheers for now, Paul.


Hi Paul, 
I am impressed. Either the 2.3 engine is more fuel efficient or my van will improve when we put a few more miles on the clock or maybe you have a lighter right foot.
Our recent reading was over a similar distance in France with the weighbridge showing we were close to our 3300 kg limit. I try to keep my speed between 60 and 65 on open roads and I was a bit disappointed at our results. Thanks for the details.


----------



## 2dogs

Thanks for the replies peeps,

looks like £185 ish for tax

fuel 25-30 is mpg (not too bad I suppose)

and will budget around £300 + for ins but have been quoted cheaper for an AS Topaz close on new.

Cheers

SDA, I bet you have problems getting them out of there ....
if I open the boot with the girls around, in they get and demand to stay until we go out


----------



## rowley

My Twin on a 2.2 100mj is getting similar mpg to Orion. Averaging 32-33mpg (fill to fill) and a constant 38/39 on the computer. My insurance with Caravan Club is £193.


----------

